# facebook



## mrgizzmoe (Jul 5, 2009)

anyone have a facebook here is my page link http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/jaknott?ref=profile


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Facebook!!!




:yes





This is my page on it: http://www.facebook.com/jill.oroark


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 5, 2009)

I do could not tell you how to get to my page though guess I am not that good at facebook I can say though I am totally addicted to FarmTown


----------



## crponies (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, yes, FarmTown is quite addicting.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 5, 2009)

Joined FB yesterday.


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Jul 5, 2009)

Im on Facebook too and I agree Farmtown is addictive LOL this is mine:

http://www.facebook.com/jaknott?ref=profil...ell?ref=profile


----------



## Shaladar (Jul 5, 2009)

I am totally addicted to FarmTown. My sister and I were laughing about how sad it is when your life revolves around when the crops come in....LOL

But it is fun.





I don't know how to link to my page. I am Sue Cushing with the gray horse as my picture.

Sue


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 5, 2009)

I think

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#...100000094118505

takes you to me.

I've been having fun with making a zoo there.

Even has ponies in it


----------



## Alex (Jul 5, 2009)

Im on FB too. Alex Briggs and my photot is a nationals backdrop photo.


----------



## wildoak (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm fairly new to facebook, haven't gotten into farmtown or any of the others. I'm afraid if I did I would NEVER get anything else done. It's a stretch as it is LOL.

Jan


----------



## christina_ski (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm on there too, http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/ColorMe...ern?ref=profile


----------



## kaykay (Jul 5, 2009)

We love facebook! feel free to add me if you want

kays facebook


----------



## woodnldy (Jul 5, 2009)

Me too, just put in Cheryl Ticer and you will find me


----------



## basshorse (Jul 5, 2009)

I too just joined Facebook....(I'm pretty pathetic...2 friends, my bro and his wife! So far.) What is Farm Town?


----------



## Leeana (Jul 5, 2009)

I also have a facebook page and love it ...it really is sort of more like mini horse shetland pony book





Add me -- Leeana Hackworth


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 5, 2009)

Im on FB too , Melinda Jackson, same picture as on here



...Farmtown is just that a farm that is part of a town, you plant your crops and get money from harvesting them in the given number of days and then eventually as you work up through the levels you get different crops, trees, plants, houses, barns, ect. It is super time consuming so dont start unless you plan to be on it for hours!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 5, 2009)

I love facebook...I don't do the farmtown or mafia wars...I stay busy just keeping in touch with everyone. I love looking at everyones pics and seeing what they are up to...feel free to add me Sonya

I dont know if the link will work but if not just search for me: Sonya Guidish


----------



## bjcs (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm on FB also. http://www.facebook.com/barbara.schonert

Feel free to add me.

I also love farm town. My daughter got me started on it now I'm at a higher level then her. Guess I have more time on my hands then she does. lol


----------



## Steph_D (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm on Facebook, too. Farmtown is AWESOME! I think this is the correct link, never done this before, hope it works. Steph_D's Facebook


----------



## Alisha514 (Jul 6, 2009)

I also have facebook. After ready everyones posts about farmtown I just checked it out and started playing.. I can see what you guys mean about it being additctive. LOL. If anyone wants to add me feel free. just search for Alisha Stookey.

Alisha


----------



## JanBKS (Jul 6, 2009)

I started it a month or so ago, and I Love Farmtown, I am up to level 29 it is time consuming but as you get higher up you can plant longer growing crops and just harvest them every few days. I did a Horse picture on mine turned out pretty good.

Here is my profile page hopefully it works.

Facebook profile page

Hopefully it will work not sure what link I am supose to put up, if it don't work jsut do a seerch for

Jan Baddorf in MI

I have my new silver Buckskin colt on as my picture.

Hope to see some of you on Facebook

Jan


----------



## Marty (Jul 6, 2009)

I had to get rid of mine. I was always being asked to send gifts and do things and honestly I just didn't get it. Then people would send me stuff and I was like "now what am I supposed to do?" I wanted to do farmtown also and someone wanted me to get them some trees they said they needed for it and I wanted to but when I couldn't figure anything out I got all flustered and embarrassed so I just said bye bye to the whole thing. Sorry but my stupid is showing again. I just didn't know how to do all that.


----------



## JanBKS (Jul 6, 2009)

Awww Marty you are not stupid, it is a bit confusing, I just hit ignor cause I don't play all the other games and stuff , just Farmtown, and a silly little farm connected called Farmville, which I am a tad stupid in that one as simple as it is.

If anyone ever needs any help I am always ther eto help and give little things that work for me, like harvesting others farms to earn money I have a pattern I worked out so that silly mini me dont walk all over the farm.

If you want to get back into it just let me know I will help you all I can. It is kinda fun, I made a stircase that the mini me can walk up and down too , people come over just to go up and down my stirs, and yes others have copied it which to me is a complament.

Here is a pic of my farm with my horse and stairs on it.












Here is the stairs I built.

come back Marty and have some fun.

Jan


----------



## Connie P (Jul 6, 2009)

I am on Facebook also, but am another one that just uses it to keep in touch as I just DO NOT have the extra time to play any of the games.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5452...p?id=1510603836


----------



## kaykay (Jul 6, 2009)

I dont play the games either but I know people have a blast with them

Marty all you have to do is hit ignore when you get requests or just do nothing


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is mine:

Jamie's FB Page

I mostly just like to play the quizzes, my computer is just not good for everything else.


----------



## Shari (Jul 6, 2009)

I am also on Facebook. Come visit me, so I can bore you with Art.





Also have a we farm on Farm town. Guess, I can't get enough of farming!! LOL


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 6, 2009)

bjcs said:


> I'm on FB also. http://www.facebook.com/barbara.schonert
> Feel free to add me.
> 
> I also love farm town. My daughter got me started on it now I'm at a higher level then her. Guess I have more time on my hands then she does. lol



LOL same here of course now that Raven is away for the summer I am taking care of her farm as well so spend about 30-45 minutes a day farming


----------



## Betsy (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile...26&ref=name

here's mine.


----------



## bjcs (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Lisa,

Would you like to be my neighbor on Farm Town?? I need more neighbors to get a trophy. I promise to send you lots of gifts. lol Farm Town is my fix since I have to live in town now.

I think that you know my daughter Allison from way back, maybe you bought a mini from her.

Barbara


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 6, 2009)

Sure thing.. you can find me on facebook under Lisa Andrade one can never have to many horsey neighbors right


----------



## bjcs (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry not trying to take over this thread--

Lisa,

Please help!!!

I guess I have to add you as a friend on FB before you can become my neighbor on FT-- don't know how and my daughter is out of town to show me.

I tried to find you on FB but will you believe there are 76 Lisa Andrade.

Would you please add me as a friend and then a neighbor??

Find me at--http://facebook.com/barbara.schonert

Thanks,

Barbara


----------



## joyenes (Jul 6, 2009)

I too love facebook and LOVE FARMTOWN even more


----------



## appymini (Jul 6, 2009)

I am on facebook and farmville I need some neighbours As I just started plaYING http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=139...amp;ref=profile


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2009)

I see a lot of you playing Farmtown, Mafia Wars, Vampire Wars... But I don't understand / get it. Right now, I just like FB for the updates, etc. I'm not cool enough to get the hang of the games yet


----------



## krissy3 (Jul 6, 2009)

I would love to add more horse people to my friends list...." mini people UNITE"

I am under the name Kristen Torkington look me up and see my horse family and Switzerland .


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 6, 2009)

Jill I dont get Mafia wars and really I think I only get Farmtown cause Raven taught me how to play lol


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm on FB, look me up, Sheryl Stewart or I believe this is the right link to get to me http://www.facebook.com/sheryl.stewart

The only game I'm currently playing is Mafia Wars.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm on there too. Don't even know how to tell you to get to me except my name and my avatar is the same as it is here on LB. I really don't get a lot of it so if you are one that is sending me something and you don't get an answer that is the reason.



I also don't accept many friend requests if I do not know who you are. I think a lot of people like to rack tons of friends even if they don't even know the people. At least that is my take on things. I just like to go and read about the people that I am familiar with. I just don't have the time right now to get into the games. Maybe in the future I will have a little more time to do those things. I really do enjoy connecting with everyone though.....it's really kind of fun!


----------



## REO (Jul 6, 2009)

A friend asked me to join to see pics he put on there. The next thing I know, I've gathered a bunch of friends!





FACEBOOK FREEZES MY COMPUTER

So I don't go there and don't play the games or write on walls. I don't have time (with my slow computer plus it freezing up) to do all of that. Sorry.

So if you want to add me, I'll add you too.

There's a lady there with the same name as me!



So if you see a Robin Olmstead doing stuff, it might not be me! LOL

*Waves at Betsy*



Thanks for your kind words about my horses!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 6, 2009)

Robin,

Install Google Chrome and see if that helps. I use GC to view FB and have to use GC if playing Mafia Wars otherwise my pc will lock up too.

Carol,

I think some people have LOTS of friends because of the games they play. I have over a thousand friends and most are in my Mafia. Some of the people I know (there are a lot of us mini / shetland owners playing MW) and some I don't have a clue as to who they are. And others yet, that I have become "friends" with just by playing the game.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jul 6, 2009)

Im on there http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/WittsMinis?ref=profile don't know how to play the games and don't think I need too...I have to tend to my own farm. I have a slow dial up connection anyway. I enjoy looking at the pictures and updates...


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jul 7, 2009)

Marty said:


> I had to get rid of mine. I was always being asked to send gifts and do things and honestly I just didn't get it. Then people would send me stuff and I was like "now what am I supposed to do?" I wanted to do farmtown also and someone wanted me to get them some trees they said they needed for it and I wanted to but when I couldn't figure anything out I got all flustered and embarrassed so I just said bye bye to the whole thing. Sorry but my stupid is showing again. I just didn't know how to do all that.



Oh please Marty, I am on there and my stupid shows all the time. Some one asked me to take a donkey, I wrote but if I take your donkey..what happens...cause I go plenty of real donkeys...don't need anymore. No one answered, so I just don't pay any attention...I just don't have the time to try to figure it out...if I could figure it out. I bet we all would just get a kick out of you updates...come back and add me http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/WittsMinis?ref=profile we can laugh at each other together...you be stupid and I will be stupidier.


----------



## basshorse (Jul 7, 2009)

Shari said:


> I am also on Facebook. Come visit me, so I can bore you with Art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to see the artwork. How do I find you?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 7, 2009)

I joined Facebook in mid-June to see photos Clickmini had posted and next thing I knew, Mike McCabe and other trainers I've never met were sending me friend requests!



I was sort of afraid if I turned them down I'd be shunned at Nationals or something so yes, I've got lots of "friends" I've never met and probably never will.



But hey! It really is fun to get in touch with old friends and keep up to date on what everyone is doing. I accepted a couple of Farm Town requests from Keely but don't really seem to be getting it or having any fun so I think I'll block the app. No offense to anyone who has sent me gifts!





If you want to find me, my page is http://www.facebook.com/leia.gibson. I need to upload some more pictures and update things.

Leia


----------



## Basketmiss (Jul 7, 2009)

I LOVE FB!! Am totally addicted to Farm Town! I love having horsey friends plus my other friends and can see what is up with everyone. I'm Missy Rippeto on FB. I am wearing a blue Arbonne shirt in my pic.. Add me and I will add you that I dont have. I do like posting and seeing everyones pics of their horses and vacations etc...


----------



## Shari (Jul 7, 2009)

basshorse said:


> Shari said:
> 
> 
> > I am also on Facebook. Come visit me, so I can bore you with Art.
> ...


Normal face book... Shari Nees and there is only one of me.

Or

My Fan page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/edit/?id=789...ons/78956505204

Leia,

You need to put some cute Kody pictures on your FB Wall.


----------



## wantminimore (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm on FB too, feel free to add me, Leslie Post. I don't post here much and don't know many of you but quite a few are on my FB friends list. I think i've gotten to know some of you better by checking the updates there and seeing all of the pics





I'm also a FarmTown fan, just started Farmville and i'm a huge fan of Yoville. You set up your little person like on Farmville and you have a home that you buy items for and a factory that you have to punch in at to earn coins and lots more. Come try it out!

Leslie


----------



## appymini (Jul 7, 2009)

I was on farmville.And now someone invited me to farmtown



.And now I am on it



Now a am a Appymini farmer


----------



## topnotchminis (Jul 8, 2009)

I love FB! We have family that lives all over so it makes it easier to talk to everyone.


----------



## Devon (Jul 12, 2009)

Just Search Devon Glodziak


----------



## Miniv (Jul 12, 2009)

Both Larry and I have our own Facebook accts...........MINE is:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#...amp;ref=profile

If you want to get to Larry, he's on my friend's list. Even Brianna is on it!

I'm like Marty, I didn't know what to do with all the invites and games, so I either ignore or deny them. I will do an occasional QUIZ, though.





A lot of my friends are also "My Space" friends.......plus personal ones or old time reconnections.........It's nice to have a place where one can just write a quick note and let EVERYONE know what's going on.


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 12, 2009)

hey,

mind is Melissa Hopkins Bynum


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 12, 2009)

Most of the requests will walk you through what you are to do, like FarmTown, its very easy. Plow, plant and harvest. As you get a build up of coins then you can buy things. Friends give you trees and animals. The trees are fine, they bear fruit you can sell, the animals do nothing. Now with FarmTown not only can you hire someone to harvest for you and make more money but they can now plow for you too. Its very addictive once you get started. If you do something that you find you don't like, then you can go back to ignore on those. I am always looking for members for my Mafia LOL so anyone playing mafia wars, just look me up. http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile....73&ref=name


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 12, 2009)

We play FarmTown too!!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not on the net enough anymore to fully enjoy the Facebook offerings anymore but I have a neat little story for you all. I had a message by someone who was looking for family. It ended up being a niece of mine from a half sister that I barely knew. Because of Facebook she was able to locate me and we have traded all sorts of family info. So cool! You never know who you will find on Facebook.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jul 13, 2009)

Sharon and I are both on Facebook as well, You can look her up as Sharon Bullington and mine under Mark Bullington. I agree with everyoine else - it's a great way to stay in touch. We both do the game thing a bit too - Sharon is more involved than I am.

Mark


----------



## Neil (Jul 13, 2009)

Marty said:


> I had to get rid of mine. I was always being asked to send gifts and do things and honestly I just didn't get it. Then people would send me stuff and I was like "now what am I supposed to do?" I wanted to do farmtown also and someone wanted me to get them some trees they said they needed for it and I wanted to but when I couldn't figure anything out I got all flustered and embarrassed so I just said bye bye to the whole thing. Sorry but my stupid is showing again. I just didn't know how to do all that.


Marty, I have been on facebook for year now and I am addicted to it. I will say for a while there were things that bugged me but I've got it under control now. I joined to catch up with friends and not play games. I have no problem declining requests and am able to communicate with friends from all over the world.

Try it again. It really can be fun.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

It really is a great way to stay in touch with friends and family, especially those who are out of state or out of the country!

http://www.facebook.com/lizrocklin69?ref=n...cklin&__a=1

Liz R.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 13, 2009)

I really like facebook too. I am addicted to farmtown, mafia wars, vampire wars and street racing. I also do farmbuddy,yoville and tried farmville but until they fix some things I am not using that app. Would love for you to add me to your friends list. Under Alicia Collins.


----------



## wantminimore (Jul 13, 2009)

I've sent out a few friend requests but for some reason it wouldn't let me leave a little message, so i you get something from Leslie Post, it's me. I do FarmTown, Farmville, Yoville and am trying to get into Mafia wars so feel free to ad me.


----------



## Kootenay_Miniturehorse (Jul 14, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I LOVE Facebook







. Here is my page! http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile....36&ref=name[/SIZE]


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 15, 2009)

I had a facebook but then the guy that made facebook disabled my account.



My brother said it was probably because I didn't do some 15 email thing. My other brother wyatt didn't send 15 emails and he still has his account. so...

Then i tried making another one but facebook said they didn't like my email.





my mom has a facebook. Look for Karen Nass. Also look for my grandmother Daina Fiorey.

Karens Daughter,

lizzie


----------

